# Watch how you carry your knives, especially when you are stealing them...



## Cruentus (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080108/UPDATE/801080416

That is kind of funny...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 8, 2008)

Ouch!  You know, this gives me an idea ...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Talk about instant karma.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL! Too much!


----------



## crushing (Jan 8, 2008)

How many lawyers have already contacted the thief and how long before there is a lawsuit filed against the store and the employees that confronted him?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 8, 2008)

crushing said:


> How many lawyers have already contacted the thief and how long before there is a lawsuit filed against the store and the employees that confronted him?


That's only half-funny ... but you know that's only because it's _all too likely_. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow.  How dumb can you get?  He is lucky he didn't stab himself somewhere else or he would be singing soprano.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 9, 2008)

That'd be a Darwin Award, Lisa.  Not a bad outcome IMO.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 9, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> That'd be a Darwin Award, Lisa. Not a bad outcome IMO.


 
Don't they have to die, in order for it to be a Darwin Award?


----------



## crushing (Jan 9, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Don't they have to die, in order for it to be a Darwin Award?


 
I think so.  Maybe an exception would be if the knives were to cut him in such a way to make it unlikely he would pass on his genetic material?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2008)

crushing said:


> > Originally Posted by *Grenadier*
> > Don't they have to die, in order for it to be a Darwin Award?
> 
> 
> I think so.  Maybe an exception would be if the knives were to cut him in such a way to make it unlikely he would pass on his genetic material?


I believe this is correct!  http://darwinawards.com/darwin/  In order to qualify for a Darwin Award, a person must remove himself from the gene pool via an "astounding misapplication of judgment.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm only sorry he lived to regret it.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 9, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Don't they have to die, in order for it to be a Darwin Award?


 
Nope, they just have to remove themselves from the genetic pool.  Neutering yourself is award worthy.


----------

